# Game #33: New Orleans Hornets (20-9) @ Los Angeles Lakers (27-5) [1/6]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Note: SG Rasual Butler will likely start


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After beating them twice on their floor this season, I see no reason why we shouldn't beat them on our floor.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i dont want to jinx it but seems like we finally figured out how to beat the hornets. all they do is the high screen and roll and lob alley oops it shouldnt of taken this long to figure them out


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Our length really bothers them. Also Gasol mans up really well on West and Bynum prevents Chandler from getting his cheapies. Our biggest concern (like always) is going to be slowing CP3 and rotating out on to Peja.

I hope we put Ariza on CP3, it was awesome how well it worked last time we played these guys.

I got TIX to this one! Woot! You all can look for me and DaRizzle in the nosebleeds.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Should be a good game. The Hornets are gonna be come out angry and with revenge on their minds. We have to make sure to jump on them early and break their spirits.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If the Lakers win tonight, they will have won 16 straight at home; the last time they did that was 20 years ago.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Our length really bothers them. Also Gasol mans up really well on West and Bynum prevents Chandler from getting his cheapies. Our biggest concern (like always) is going to be slowing CP3 and rotating out on to Peja.
> 
> I hope we put Ariza on CP3, it was awesome how well it worked last time we played these guys.
> 
> I got TIX to this one! Woot! You all can look for me and DaRizzle in the nosebleeds.


Yeah, I'd definitely go with Ariza on Paul, Kobe on Peja and Fish on MoPete. The key in this game will be limiting the Hornets' open threes. Kobe, Fisher, Sasha and Lamar are going to have to be very quick rotating to all of their outside threats (MoPete, Peja, Posey).

Bynum is another key. He usually has good games against the Hornets, so let's hope that that continues and that he gets back on track. I'm very looking forward to this game.

As long as we hold Paul to around 20 and 10 and don't let them go ape-**** from outside, we should win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone else think Phil might completely change it up and have Odom start and bring Ariza/Radman both off the bench?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Basel said:


> Anyone else think Phil might completely change it up and have Odom start and bring Ariza/Radman both off the bench?


I think its a big possibility. In the LA Times today, it said Phil was debating whether to start Ariza or Lamar at the 3 last game. It made it sound like Vlad wasnt even in the running.

With Phil who knows


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow phil must really hate radman.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vlad is starting.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> I think its a big possibility. In the LA Times today, it said Phil was debating whether to start Ariza or Lamar at the 3 last game. It made it sound like Vlad wasnt even in the running.
> 
> With Phil who knows


So much for that thought...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Let's Go Lakers!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Game time fellas, we can't let Peja get hot or it's going to be a long night for us.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Chuck for 3


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I like how we are gong to Drew early, and he is being aggressive.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe damn!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Not looking too pretty so far...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe and Fisher are playing well; everyone else isn't.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CP3 already has 9 points, 4 assists and 1 steal.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

trash


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, this is definitely not the kind of start I was expecting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seems like Sasha has been playing with a lot more confidence lately - he's playing very well. Nice to see him come off the bench and drain a 3.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yeah, I'd definitely go with Ariza on Paul, Kobe on Peja and Fish on MoPete. The key in this game will be limiting the Hornets' open threes. Kobe, Fisher, Sasha and Lamar are going to have to be very quick rotating to all of their outside threats (MoPete, Peja, Posey).
> 
> Bynum is another key. He usually has good games against the Hornets, so let's hope that that continues and that he gets back on track. I'm very looking forward to this game.
> 
> As long as we hold Paul to around 20 and 10 and don't let them go ape-**** from outside, we should win.


Paul on pace for 20 and 10 in the first half 

Can we make a run for Felton or Duhon somehow?

Also get Ariza in the damn game. What does Phil have against him. Does he think he can use Ariza as a secret weapon in the playoffs if he keeps Ariza at no more than 24 min a game or something?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

The problem with this let's start our worst uninjured SF policy is that Luke an Vladdy end up playing more minutes than Ariza or Odom.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Too many points we've given up this quarter - gotta step the D up.

Sasha comes in, scores 5 points, and picks up 3 fouls - all in 3 minutes. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

15 points for CP3 in the first quarter; ouch.

Odom is playing well off the bench, hopefully he can keep that up. We need to rebound better and play better defense. Good to see Bynum rebounding well so far, as he got 4 of them in the quarter - he should have a double-double tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Crash The ****ing Boards


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol/Bynum/Radmanovic are a combined 1/10.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There you go, Bynum! That's the type of thing that's been missing from your game this season. Dunk that ****!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It can't be stated enough times just how awesome Trevor Ariza has been for this team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom is making up for Gasol's lack of scoring right now. When was the last time Pau went this long without scoring a point?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

C - Bynum
PF - Gasol
SF - Odom
SG - Ariza
PG - Kobe

I'd like to see that lineup sometime. I think it would be dominating. Kobe doesn't need to score for us that much anyway. Make it like the olympics where Kobe focuses most of his energy on defense and we'll just dump it into Bynum and Gasol.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

comeback... I think we'll end up winning this game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher's attempts at making layups are quite hilarious.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pau got fouled...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Players Fisher has more FG attempts than: Kobe,Bynum and Gasol. This shouldn't be happening ever unless they leaving him wide open every time down the court.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

talk about a terrible stretch...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

jesus christ, get Fisher out of the damn game, agh!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Outside of that incredible shot by Kobe, that was a terrible, terrible finish to the half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope Odom is okay; hopefully they'll have an update at halftime.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Hopefully Odom is healthy.

Phil needs to consider putting Ariza on Paul.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

For the entire half, not just here and there (Ariza on Paul) that is


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom with a hyperextended right knee...

Still no word on whether or not he's going to return.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic with the missed dunk...great...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

David West can't miss...luckily for us, Kobe can't, either.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is ****ing incredible.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Jesus Christ that boy can play some ball.


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Kobe's scaring me...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Sometimes I forget how insanely good Kobe is, then he has games like this where he single handedly carries the team.


----------



## Accelerate (May 8, 2008)

Nets fan here. Just came to say Kobe is ****ing absurd.
EDIT: Whaaat?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One of the best quarters and games Kobe's ever had; that was simply an amazing performance. I hope he caps it off with a victory.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe with a minute rest, lol we are awful on offense without him tonight facilitating and scoring.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

fisher trying to keep it a close game for the hornets


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> fisher trying to keep it a close game for the hornets


So true.

And it's nice that we got Powell out there rather than Bynum.. :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Kobe went out for about a minute and we start playing like complete ****...it would be a huge disappointment if we lose this game. CP3 & David West are completely destroying us.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I cannot believe Fisher has taken 15 shots and missed 11 of them... and then gets a technical!

And WHY in the world is Powell playing right now?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

d-x holdin it down for the hornets, this is head and shoulders his best game of the season.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

so, is there an invisible force field around the key on your guys side of the court or what?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...after such a high in the 3rd quarter, the Lakers come out and play like utter **** in the 4th quarter...

Looks like our 15-game home winning streak comes to an end tonight. Terrible.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is one of those games were Kobe should have never come out the game....extremely pissed at phil jackson.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

did Pau just shrink into the 2008 Finals Pau, Gary and Webber was just talking bout Pau's new focus and effort coming into this season and not wanting to play like he did last year....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hornets with a 17-3 run right now on our home floor...way to step it up, guys. 

Oh well, hopefully we bounce back against the Warriors tomorrow night. Can't dwell on this loss.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

fisher put on your big boy pants and stop floppin around everywhere for ****s sake...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Watching that play by kobe makes me even more made at Phil...WHY DID HE TAKE KOBE OUT THE GAME!!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

nice block at least


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I do not fault the Lakers tonight. This was a horribly officiated game in every sense of the word.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

why was josh powell in the 4th quarter. THIS AINT GARBAGE TIME


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

BH, we didn't lose this game because of the refs. We lost this game because our defense was downright atrocious, and our guys couldn't hit their shots when we needed them to do it the most.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I do not fault the Lakers tonight. This was a horribly officiated game in every sense of the word.


 officiating was bad but you can't give up a 13-0 run in the fourth and expect to win.....God damn you, Phil Jackson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unreal what happened when Kobe went out for that minute...Hornets went on a 7-0 run, took the lead and never looked back.

Not having Odom out there also really hurt us as he was playing very well in the first half.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The officiating in that game was absolute bull****. I wish I could get Joey Crawford in a room alone for 10 minutes so I could beat the living crap out of him so he could never tarnish a basketball game by refereeing it again.

He is a ****ing pathetic official. If he blows his whistle any more, the damned thing will break.

We played retarded though, I noted at the end of the 3rd that we were jacking up way too many threes. When we took Kobe out for one minute, they turned a 5 point deficit into a 4 point lead.

Sure, you have to lose some games sometime. However, with Odom getting injured in a loss to that Hornets team at home, this game is going to mark a slight unfortunate turn in our season.

Not saying we're in MAJOR trouble, but we're gonna see a slump here.

And God, that offensive foul on Bynum was one of the biggest jokes I have ever seen. Hope Joey Crawford jokes on his prune juice tonight. Old, wrinkly *******.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel said:


> BH, we didn't lose this game because of the refs. We lost this game because our defense was downright atrocious, and our guys couldn't hit their shots when we needed them to do it the most.


I can't even blame this on the defense. Pau is not a shot blocker so if West is hot, there was nothing we could do about. It was one of those games where we had to out score them and we could have out scored them but nobody came to play tonight.....Kobe should be pissed.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I mean I still don't understand what Phil Jackson was thinking!!!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The officiating in that game was absolute bull****. I wish I could get Joey Crawford in a room alone for 10 minutes so I could beat the living crap out of him so he could never tarnish a basketball game by refereeing it again.
> 
> He is a ****ing pathetic official. If he blows his whistle any more, the damned thing will break.
> 
> ...


dear god, you just reminded me why i hate the lakers: laker fans


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> dear god, you just reminded me why i hate the lakers: laker fans


If that's the case then what the **** are you doing in here then?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Phil was an idiot tonight. Why not switch someone else onto West? He torched Pau and Powell...should've tried Bynum or Ariza.

David West got 40/11 on us. Good God.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Phil was an idiot tonight.....


 complete understatement


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Who is more likely to be the starting SF next game?
1) Powell
2) Ariza

If Vlady gets on Phil's ****list again, then I'm guessing Powell because of "spacing" and "ball-movement" purposes. That's zen genius for you.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What the hell was Ariza and Powell thinking in the fourth? Shooting those jumpers... Ariza was 2 of 7 tonight from three? Since when did he think he can shoot three pointers? 

Or those jumpers Powell took.. The guy has no offensive skill set yet he's taking jumpers with 10 seconds left on the clock? What the hell? 

Derek Fisher is such a pile of **** sometimes. Tonight his shooting was atrocious.. His defense was pathetic.. I mean he couldn't do anything other than foul. Garbage.

A rare off night for Gasol.. I am not going to bash this teams most consistent player, but his absence on both ends was felt tonight. 

The Lakers as a team took 34 three pointers tonight.. 34 attempts? Even though we shot close to 50 percent on the night... The majority of misses seemed to happen in the second half. 

And we totally ignored Kobe tonight in the final 5 minutes of the game.. Our scrubs of the team kept shooting it.. 

And Lastly, the officiating was pathetic. No excuse for the loss in my opinion, but some of those calls at the end were ball ****... Two players in the paint, Bynum barely bumps them and hits the basket.. They call offensive foul.. Then turn around and give Fisher a foul for barely touching CP3.. Bull****.

Can't win them all.. But were going to need Lamar back soon. I don't think my heart can take seeing Powell out there unless were up 40.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

hmm...we still got 2 out of 3 games against Hornets. Not too shaby considering they're one of the contenders from the West.

David West was just a monster tonight.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Hearing the press conference...they still have not ask the important question....WHY DID YOU TAKE KOBE OUT!?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hrm.. Phil sounded negative about the Lamar injury.. Hopefully it's no big deal...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

On the post-game show just now, Sasha said he was going to file a complain to the league about tonight's officiating.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we took more threes than defense rebounds...

wtf!!!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Basel said:


> On the post-game show just now, Sasha said he was going to file a complain to the league about tonight's officiating.


Isn't it usually the coaching staff who does that..? Seriously, who the ****s gona listen to Sasha.. :uhoh:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

^sasha's number #1 fan... DANNY


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I do not fault the Lakers tonight. This was a horribly officiated game in every sense of the word.


I never blame officiating and I still don't think it is solely responsible for the loss. But we couldn't touch anybody last night. Fact, you're not going to play tough defense if you thin the result will be a whistle every time. The Bynum charge where West didn't even attempt to flop and Sasha's third defensive foul were some of the worst calls I have seen in a long time. How come CP3 is given the whistle for blatantly jumping into defenders? Phil has lost his mind too. Oh, and how about we put Kobe back in the MVP discussion please?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I never blame officiating and I still don't think it is solely responsible for the loss. But we couldn't touch anybody last night. Fact, you're not going to play tough defense if you thin the result will be a whistle every time. The Bynum charge where West didn't even attempt to flop and Sasha's third defensive foul were some of the worst calls I have seen in a long time. How come CP3 is given the whistle for blatantly jumping into defenders? Phil has lost his mind too. Oh, and how about we put Kobe back in the MVP discussion please?


I actually though it was a very well officiated game.

There was no foul for example when Fisher got his tech. The replays showed that Paul didn't hit him and he's the one who created the body count

Going the other way the refs didn't let Posey get away with a flop or the West trying to draw AND1's by jumping backwards into Lakers. The Lakers lost because they played crappy D and they couldn't find anyone to hit an open jumper in the 4th. Ariza by my count had 3 3-pointers where he had separation by at least 2-3 steps from the closest defender and bricked them They also didn't try to switch the defense on West (probably should have tried Bynum) till way too late.

Finally, the Lakers also somehow completely forgot about Gasol in the 4th quarter. One way to stop a hot player is attack him on defense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> I actually though it was a very well officiated game.
> 
> There was no foul for example when Fisher got his tech. The replays showed that Paul didn't hit him and he's the one who created the body count


Thats the problem though. Fisher was doing the EXACT SAME THING THAT PAUL WAS DOING ON THE OTHER END. Yet no fouls were being called on his behalf. 

I was watching the game with my mom last night and after that tech she turned to me and asked me why "the refs were calling fouls for the little guy on the other team and not calling fouls for the little guy on our team when theyre doing the exact same thing??" Its sad when a 52 year old women with no understanding of basketball can point out the inconsistency in the officiating.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> Thats the problem though. Fisher was doing the EXACT SAME THING THAT PAUL WAS DOING ON THE OTHER END. Yet no fouls were being called on his behalf.
> 
> I was watching the game with my mom last night and after that tech she turned to me and asked me why "the refs were calling fouls for the little guy on the other team and not calling fouls for the little guy on our team when theyre doing the exact same thing??" Its sad when a 52 year old women with no understanding of basketball can point out the inconsistency in the officiating.


I disagree Fisher was handchecking and not moving his feet on the other end. It's not like Laker fans aren't used to this: they give up dribble penetration to PG for years now.

On the Fisher tech Paul was not impending his way as they were parallel to the basket. This is a big difference with Paul in the halfcourt when players have to establish position on the way to the hole. 

Like I stated in my previous post the Lakers lost the game because the Hornets good play and poor decision-making/inability to make the shots on the other end. The refs did NOT cost you this game. I find it ironic that somehow to establish otherwise you have to resort to a comment saying what Chris Pual is capable of doing is somehow equivalent to what Fisher is cabable of because both are "little". One Fisher fastbreak where he frankly went up soft as a *****cat is not equivalent to Paul ripping thru the Lakers halfcourt D at will: attacking the basket is rewarded


----------

